# Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür



## Andy19 (21. Januar 2011)

*Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Hallo, ich bin noch ganz am Anfang des Spiels. Nach dem ich am Anfang geflüchtet bin und mit dem Fahrstuhl runter gefahren bin, stecke ich in diesem Raum fest. Ich habe alles eingesammelt und will durch die Tür gehen, aber ich komme nicht durch. Nach Zerstörung der Sperre (Verriegelung) kann ich die Tür öffnen und sie bleibt auch offen, aber ich kann nicht durch gehen?


----------



## xMANIACx (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Meinst du damit, dass der Weg versperrt ist? Ich meine mich zu erinnern das dort einige Kisten lagen. Diese musst du mit Hilfe von Kinese bewegen. Kinese kannst du einsetzen indem du mit deiner Waffe zielst und dann, ich glaube es war "F" drückst.

MfG,
xMANIACx


----------



## Andy19 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*



xMANIACx schrieb:


> Meinst du damit, dass der Weg versperrt ist? Ich meine mich zu erinnern das dort einige Kisten lagen. Diese musst du mit Hilfe von Kinese bewegen. Kinese kannst du einsetzen indem du mit deiner Waffe zielst und dann, ich glaube es war "F" drückst.
> 
> MfG,
> xMANIACx


Wie gesagt die Tür kann ich, nach dem sie entsperrt wurde, öffnen. Aber ich kann nicht durch die Tür gehen, weil eine unsichtbare Wand mich daran hindert.
Ich habe einige Kisten geöffnet und zerstört und Ausrüstunggegenstände gefunden. ???


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Wo genau bist Du denn? Hattest Du schon das Gespräch mit den beiden anderen, ich glaub wo es darum geht, dass Du die Bahn wieder in Betrieb nehmen sollst? Warst Du schon da, wo man zum ersten mal dese Kräfte einsetzen soll?


----------



## Andy19 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo genau bist Du denn? Hattest Du schon das Gespräch mit den beiden anderen, ich glaub wo es darum geht, dass Du die Bahn wieder in Betrieb nehmen sollst? Warst Du schon da, wo man zum ersten mal dese Kräfte einsetzen soll?


Nein, ich bin noch ganz am Anfang. Ich meine den ersten Raum in dem man landet, wenn man den Fahrstuhl verlassen hat. Dort konnte man seine erste Waffe und ein paar Aurüstungsgegenstände finden. Die Tür ist erst gesperrt, aber wenn man neben der Tür die Sicherung (?) zerstört/ zerschießt ist die Tür entsperrt. Ich kann sie jetzt öffnen, aber ich kann nicht durchgehen.

Edit:
Ich habe mal in der Komplettlösung geschaut. Eigentlich sollte nach dem ich die Tür geöffnet habe einer der Necros angreifen, aber mir fliegt nur sein Opfer vor die Füße?


----------



## dameco (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

habe das problem auch, finde aber komischerweise so gut wie nichts ueber den bug. hast dus denn mittlerweile hin bekommen?
hab den sicherungskasten kaputt gehauen, tuer aufgemacht und ein npc wurd gekillt. jetzt gehts nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Andy19 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*



dameco schrieb:


> habe das problem auch, finde aber komischerweise so gut wie nichts ueber den bug. hast dus denn mittlerweile hin bekommen?
> hab den sicherungskasten kaputt gehauen, tuer aufgemacht und ein npc wurd gekillt. jetzt gehts nicht mehr weiter...


Nein, leider nicht. Wie gesagt eigentlich sollte nach dem NPC einer der Necros in den Raum stürmen, was nicht geschieht. 
Hat Jemand einen Cheat bzw. Save kurz nach diesem Punkt?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Fang doch einfach mal neu an, diese Szene ist ja nun echt GANZ am Anfang, da bist Du nach 5 Spielminuten. Vlt hast Du aber auch irgendein Pult oder einen Schrank übersehen. Hast Du denn schon deine erste Waffe gefunden, so nen Lasercutter? vlt. geht es erst weiter, wenn Du die gefunden hast?


----------



## Andy19 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Fang doch einfach mal neu an, diese Szene ist ja nun echt GANZ am Anfang, da bist Du nach 5 Spielminuten. Vlt hast Du aber auch irgendein Pult oder einen Schrank übersehen. Hast Du denn schon deine erste Waffe gefunden, so nen Lasercutter? vlt. geht es erst weiter, wenn Du die gefunden hast?


Ich habe schon min. 5x neu angefangen. Den Plasmacutter habe ich und ich habe die 2 Kisten daneben geplündert und noch 2 Kisten mit Gegenständen gefunden, was glaub ich alles ist.


----------



## Solon25 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Ich hab es vor 2 Wochen angetestet und stehe an dem Savepunkt, wo man anschl. die Bahn wieder in Gang setzt. Hatte also kein problem dadurch zu kommen. Glaub aber musste vorher i-was mit dem Gerät anstellen.. 

Sind nur ein paar kb, habs dir mal hochgeladen http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9...  

EDIT: Save ist kurz nach diesem Raum, verpasst nur 1 Viech


----------



## Andy19 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*



Solon25 schrieb:


> Ich hab es vor 2 Wochen angetestet und stehe an dem Savepunkt, wo man anschl. die Bahn wieder in Gang setzt. Hatte also kein problem dadurch zu kommen. Glaub aber musste vorher i-was mit dem Gerät anstellen..
> 
> Sind nur ein paar kb, habs dir mal hochgeladen http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9...
> 
> EDIT: Save ist kurz nach diesem Raum, verpasst nur 1 Viech


Danke werde es morgen testen.


----------



## Solon25 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Keine Ursache. Sehe grad noch das da 2 Saves drinnen sind. Der 1. ist in genau dem Raum, versuch mal ob mit dem raus kommst. Ansonsten nimmst den 2. der ja kurz hinter diesem ominösen Raum ist


----------



## Andy19 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*



Solon25 schrieb:


> Keine Ursache. Sehe grad noch das da 2 Saves drinnen sind. Der 1. ist in genau dem Raum, versuch mal ob mit dem raus kommst. Ansonsten nimmst den 2. der ja kurz hinter diesem ominösen Raum ist


??? Die waren Beide nach dem Raum, aber ich konnte problemlos zurück gehen und habe bis jetzt keine weiteren Probleme gehabt. Ich denke mein Problem war, dass warum auch immer der Necro nicht aufgetaucht ist.
Nochmals vielen Dank...  

Edit:
Lief so weit ganz gut, aber jetzt bin ich in der "Cryogenic" und wieder taucht das Monster nicht auf?


----------



## Andy19 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Lief so weit ganz gut, aber jetzt bin ich in der "Cryogenic" (Kapitel 5) und wieder taucht das Monster nicht auf?
Hat Jemand vielleicht einen Spielstand kurz danach?


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Oha - das klingt doch irgendwie vertraut?!
ich hatte die selben Probleme, aber ich kann dir nicht sagen woran es lag.
Ich habe einfach irgendwann verzeifelt den Rechner aus gemacht, ihn 2 Stunden später wieder Hochgefahren, vom letzten safepunkt gestartet, und siehe da: es funktionierte! (Türe und monster in der Cryokammer)
Ich habe überlegt, ob ich vielleicht im Spiel zufällig die "hochstelltaste" (also die für andauerndes großschreiben) gedrückt hatte ?


----------



## Andy19 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*



Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Oha - das klingt doch irgendwie vertraut?!
> ich hatte die selben Probleme, aber ich kann dir nicht sagen woran es lag.
> Ich habe einfach irgendwann verzeifelt den Rechner aus gemacht, ihn 2 Stunden später wieder Hochgefahren, vom letzten safepunkt gestartet, und siehe da: es funktionierte! (Türe und monster in der Cryokammer)
> Ich habe überlegt, ob ich vielleicht im Spiel zufällig die "hochstelltaste" (also die für andauerndes großschreiben) gedrückt hatte ?


Das mit der "Hochstelltaste" ist es nicht, zumindest für die erste Tür bzw. Monster (siehe ganz oben). Bei der Kryokammer hatte ich es auch mit den den vorletzten Spielstand versucht, aber ohne Erfolg. Ich musste jetzt leider einen Spielstand nehmen, den ich mir aus dem Internet runterladen habe, mit einem ziemlich hochgecheateten Charakter. Naja morgen bekomme ich Teil 2, dann geht es weiter.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Ein wirklich seltsames Phänomen, wie das hier beschrieben wird. Dabei gehört Dead Space zu den wenigen Ausnahmen, die absolut bugfrei sind. Zumindest mir ist im kompletten Spiel nicht ein Fehler im Script, der Grafik oder sonstwo aufgefallen.


----------



## Henry74 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

>Dabei gehört Dead Space zu den wenigen Ausnahmen, die absolut bugfrei sind.<

Das kann ich leider so nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe mir das Game vor 2 Wochen bei Steam geholt, als es im Angebot war, und stecke immer noch in Kapitel 2, weil ich kaum länger spielen kann als von einem Savepunkt zum nächsten. Der Grund dafür ist ein ganz fieser Soundbug. Wie der Zufall will hatte sich meine X-Fi Music nach nicht ganz 3 Jahren Mitte Dezember vorigen Jahres "verabschiedet", so dass ich erst einmal auf den Onboard-Sound (Realtek'97) zurückgegriffen habe. Leider ist dieser von dem Game völlig überfordert. Nach spätestens 10 Minuten macht sich ein leises Knistern bemerkbar, welches dann immer stärker wird, und wenn ich dann nicht ganz schnell das Game beende, freezt der Rechner und die Soundtreiber sind zerschossen. Sprich der Sound macht dann auch bei anderen Games Probleme, die vorher liefen(BS2, FlatOut UC usw.). Es ist so ärgerlich, Dead Space läuft auf meinem rel. kleinen Sys(Asus A8N5X, AMD X2 4200+, 2 Gig RAM) in 1680er voll flüssig und macht auch Spaß, wenn das Soundproblem nicht wäre. Und ich habe alles probiert, was Google an Tipps über 5-10 Seiten Suchergebnis ausspuckt(Halfduplex deinstallieren, Hardwarebeschleunigung verringern bis ausschalten usw.). Es hilft nur eine neue Soundkarte, die soll aber möglichst billig sein.

http://www.amazon.de/Creative-Audigy-Bulk-Soundkarte-intern/dp/B000CF0ZXK/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1296494280&sr=8-14

Ob es mit der läuft?


----------



## Kaeksch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Und was hat Dead Space damit zu tun? Den fehler erzeugt deine Onboard Karte nich das Spiel.


----------



## Henry74 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

>Den fehler erzeugt deine Onboard Karte nich das Spiel.<

Mittlerweile nicht mehr. *g* Das Spiel ist mit einem Bluescreen abgestürzt, anschließend war mein Line-Out vom Onboard Sound tot. Also nicht ganz, aber ein paar Transistoren müssen wohl durchgebrannt sein, weil ich nur noch beim Einstöpseln für Sekundenbruchteile was höre. Egal, ich hab mir jetzt eine Asus Xonar geholt, und das Game läuft - endlich.


----------



## narf403 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Ich habe ein Problem mit Dead Space I.   

Und zwar bei bei Kapitel 2, Intensivstation. Dort wo man das Band von der Ärztin findet, nach der Tür mit den zwei lustigen "Skorpionkindern".    Danach soll es angeblich in die Leichenkammer gehen.

Dort ist eine Tür mit so einem Batteriefach und die Batterie liegt freundlicherweise im gleichen Raum - man will ja nich überfordert werden  .

So, grabbel ich diese Batterie mit Zielen + F mit dieser Psy-Schwebekraft an und hieve sie in dieses Fach fällt sie kurze Zeit später wieder raus aus dem selbigen.   

Irgendwer einen Vorschlag der nicht Richtung "Benutze Axt mit DVD" geht?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## narf403 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Hmm... neuen Spielstand geladen und ein bisschen gerüttelt und es ging.

Hat sich also erledigt.


----------



## Schmuecker (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

Habe genau das gleiche Problem mit der Tür.
Hab das Savegame hier benutzt. Einmal durch gespielt und beim zweiten Anlauf mit neuem Anzug und was man alles bekommt konnte ich durch die Tür. Der Gegner ist auch aufgetaucht ?!


----------



## TXSkyper (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dead Space1- Problem mit der Tür*

 Hallo, auch bei mir tritt dieses Problewm mit der Tür auf.Die Tür ist offen aber man kann aber einfach nicht hindurch laufen und ein Monster kommt auch nicht.Das Problem hat vielleicht was mit 64 bit Betriebssystemen zu tun.
Bei mir tritt dieses Problem allerdings nur unter Vista 64 bit auf.Wenn ich das Spiel auf Vista 32 bit installiere
funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.


----------

